

Ask HN: How do you find out about startup parties/events? - matthodan

Is there a master mailing list, facebook group, meetup, or some other organized approach?  Or, is it all just word of mouth via friends?
======
nreece
There are a couple of sites you can lookup or subscribe for alerts:

<http://startupdigest.com/events/>

<http://lanyrd.com>

<http://www.eventbrite.com>

<http://www.meetup.com>

------
gamechangr
They are everywhere. Go to a place where people are working on interesting
things and there will be plenty of invites. I would never go to FB group,
meetups could work depending on the city.

~~~
matthodan
What if you don't live nearby? How would someone from San Francisco find out
about parties/events in New York or Houston?

~~~
steventruong
Its almost impossible to miss if you live in SF. There are way too many
everywhere. Especially if you have friends in the area who are into tech. Also
people list events all the time.

